# Is this real??



## Pinero06 (Nov 27, 2006)

http://www.herbalsmokesource.com/legal-buds.html

Ounces for under 50 bucks

what yall say?


----------



## FatNug (Nov 27, 2006)

its not weed. its a legal alternative.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Nov 27, 2006)

And it's lame.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 28, 2006)

*Your better off going down to your local corner and buying a bag of real bud. All these legal buds are crap and do not, and i repeat do not get you high. *


----------



## ClapOnCannabis (Nov 28, 2006)

Friend payed somewhere around 30 bucks on some, and got no buzz whatsoever.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 28, 2006)

I'll gladly sell you a bag of oregano for $25.


----------



## blondewannabe33 (Nov 30, 2006)

lol, smokin


----------



## flipmode (Dec 1, 2006)

are u stupid the only reason they sale seeds is becuase its legal in the uk plus is not illegal untill the the plant emerges from the seed


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jan 5, 2008)

that`s a tad harsh dude,RESPECT...costs nothing.


----------



## Hick (Jan 6, 2008)

> flipmode
> Banned


..somebody's on the job!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 6, 2008)

when Santa brought me my new vape, he included a grinder and a little bag of the legal weed...I see it sitting here, but havent tried it yet, and hearing your comments, I probably wont...


----------



## akirahz (Jan 6, 2008)

Ive ordered some of them legals before, I got Spirit Quest, Merlins Blend, King Tut, and a few others.. none did a single thing.. but some sure did taste good, but i got more pleasure out of my pall mall light then i did the 3 bowls of grade A legal leftovers


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 6, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> when Santa brought me my new vape, he included a grinder and a little bag of the legal weed...I see it sitting here, but havent tried it yet, and hearing your comments, I probably wont...


 
Santa your bro-in-law?  Haw Haw Haw!  Trying to slide in the legal stuff?


----------



## the widowmaker (Jan 6, 2008)

There is a government backed drug that will get you high, you don't need a prescription or med card or anything.  This stuff messes with me more than anything else yet its legal, I just don't understand,  how can something that is so mind altering be allowed to be legal.


----------



## akirahz (Jan 6, 2008)

the widowmaker said:
			
		

> There is a government backed drug that will get you high, you don't need a prescription or med card or anything.  This stuff messes with me more than anything else yet its legal, I just don't understand,  how can something that is so mind altering be allowed to be legal.



What you talking about salvia ?


----------



## the widowmaker (Jan 6, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> What you talking about salvia ?




Nope something far worse than that, this drug is seriously dangerous, its bad news full stop, I absolutely hate the effects and anyone that does it just keeps going until they can't stand up.  Its just rediculous.


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 6, 2008)

the widowmaker said:
			
		

> There is a government backed drug that will get you high, you don't need a prescription or med card or anything. This stuff messes with me more than anything else yet its legal, I just don't understand, how can something that is so mind altering be allowed to be legal.


 
Sounds like alcohol.  Just walk into the quik stop, get a 12 pack - get blitzed - get on the highway and kill some innocent person.

And MJ is still illegal?


----------



## akirahz (Jan 6, 2008)

OH alcohol, haha, i should of known what he was talking about.. but i never really drink so, never go to the bar either, not really my scene.. now if i were in amsterdam id definatly hit some coffee shops.. amsterdam would be like a dream come true.. my dream.. come true..


----------



## Puff- The Magic Dragon (Jan 6, 2008)

the widowmaker said:
			
		

> Nope something far worse than that, this drug is seriously dangerous, its bad news full stop, I absolutely hate the effects and anyone that does it just keeps going until they can't stand up.  Its just rediculous.



It's also one of the only drugs known to man that can kill a person during withdrawal. It is a seriously dangerous drug. Jan. 9th will be 14 years since I used it.


----------



## tiller08 (Jan 6, 2008)

right on puff i to have stayed green for about 12 years i cant control the other stuff lol i mean i cant grow it


----------



## Uk1 (Jan 6, 2008)

ahaha drinking is a ***** , new years was awful (fullstop)

salvia is stupid btw tasts more like coco powder or something , that crap you burn in a pipe & it gets hardened / molded into it haha


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jan 7, 2008)

well done Puff,that`s a hard mountain to climb dude...


----------

